# Onboard LAN wird nicht korrwekt erkannt



## Der O (30. August 2003)

*Onboard LAN wird nicht korrekt erkannt/Multimedia probs*

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt Suse 8.2 zum laufen gebracht,aber noch ein Problem:

*LAN*
Meine onboard (Asus Board mit onboard LAN) LAN Schnittstelle wird nicht erkannt!

Also unter Netzwerkkarte steht da schon was dran (Austech ...bla bla) und ich hab auch ne IP Adresse vergeben,doch wenn ich nen ping localhost machen will,kommt nur

"Netzwerkkarte nicht gefunden" (oder so ähnlich)

*Multimedia*

Wenn ich ne DVD reinschiebe und sie mit dem "Mplayer" abspielen will,dann hängt sich der Player auf,das gleiche wenn ich ne billige mp3 laufen lassen will 


*Hm,wie kriege ich das hin?*

Grüße

PS: Ja,ich habe gesucht,doch leider hab ich nix verwertbares gefunden...


----------



## Der O (31. August 2003)

hat sich erledigt.

Linux hat den Onboard LAN nicht angenommen.

Jetzt mit ner karte gehts.


Beitrag kann gelöscht werden!


----------



## JohannesR (31. August 2003)

OnBoard-NICs sind meistens Via-Karten, diese benutzen den Treiber "via-rhine". Ein 
	
	
	



```
#modprobe via-rhine
```
 sollte dein Problem lösen.


----------

